# Hurst Adjustment Tool/Gauge



## ralph7 (Aug 3, 2019)

Who carries the adjustment gauge that is inserted into the linkage slots to assure alignment?


----------



## DustyOldGTO (Jun 26, 2019)

on my competition plus I just used an allen wrench.


----------



## ralph7 (Aug 3, 2019)

What size?


----------



## DustyOldGTO (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't recall the size of Allen wrench I used. I picked the one that best fit the alignment slot on the bottom of the shifter.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC The Neutral Alignment Hole is 1/4"


----------



## ralph7 (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks, all!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. 1/4" allen wrench, or drill bit and you will be good to go. Stick it in the hole, and adjust the rods so that they go into their respective holes with no binding. I use the Hurst 'track pack' sintered metal bushings and spring clips.


----------

